# Ann Summers



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Disappointing. 

No real male models only mannequins, so it is difficult to imagine what these things will really look like ! 
http://www.annsummers.com/single.asp?gi ... =3&pid=437

Whereas real females model the lingerie - 
http://www.annsummers.com/single.asp?gi ... 9&pid=1881

;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Disappointing.
> 
> No real male models only mannequins, so it is difficult to imagine what these things will really look like !
> http://www.annsummers.com/single.asp?gi ... =3&pid=437


Something for the other half Paula ? ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Something for the other half Paula ? Â ;D


It is his birthday soon..... ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They couldn't find well endowed male models to fill the piece of underwear, so they had to resort to a mannequin!

Shame they didn't give me a ring first!! ;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> They couldn't find well endowed male models to fill the piece of underwear, so they had to resort to a mannequin!
> 
> Shame they didn't give me a ring first!! Â ;D ;D


I take it you have some well endowed male friends then vlastan


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Shame they didn't give me a ring first!! Â ;D ;D


I imagine you have had more than your fair share of "Rings"


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> They couldn't find well endowed male models to fill the piece of underwear, so they had to resort to a mannequin!
> 
> Shame they didn't give me a ring first!! Â ;D ;D


If your dick's as big as your mouth, you'll not be going home alone.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> If your dick's as big as your mouth, you'll not be going home alone.


 ???


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> ???


And if your brain is as big as your mouth then you can work that one out for yourself. ;D :-/


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Oooooh, you boys are so bitchy! Feeling inadequate maybe.......

Vlastan retaliate.......


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> Feeling inadequate maybe.......


They all fit


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Let me set the record right now! My brain is the biggest, then my dick and finally my mouth!

I think this settles it now and we can avoid any further misunderstandings in the future! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Let me set the record right now! My brain is the biggest, then my dick and finally my mouth












Yup = that looks about right


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

In that order.... :-/ are you sure. ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I see that Anne Summers has a new web presentation.

OOPPSS, not that I surf their site regularly, of course :-[


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I see that Anne Summers has a new web presentation.
> 
> OOPPSS, not that I surf their site regularly, of course Â :-[


You mean it's not your home page ? ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Let me set the record right now! My brain is the biggest, then my dick and finally my mouth!
> 
> I think this settles it now and we can avoid any further misunderstandings in the future! Â ;D


 you should just about to manage to fuck your own brains out then ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Let me set the record right now! My brain is the biggest, then my dick and finally my mouth!


I wouldn't shout about that V


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I saw one of Ann Summer's lorries on the road the other day down where I live. It looked really funky, groovy and fun to look at . Maybe I should have stopped the driver and asked what he had on board and to then demonstrate.... or given me a special toy 'off the back of the lorry'


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I saw one of Ann Summer's lorries on the road the other day down where I live. Â It looked really funky, groovy and fun to look at Â . Â Maybe I should have stopped the driver and asked what he had on board and to then demonstrate.... or given me a special toy 'off the back of the lorry' Â


Abi, just log onto the website and view the FULL range......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oki doki paula


----------

